# ترتيب وتنظيف مكان العمل Housekeeping، في عدسة الوقاية والسلامة



## يا الغالي (6 يناير 2014)

تعتبر حوادث السقوط والتعثر والانزلاق من أكثر الحوادث شوعيا وتشكل مسألة سوء ترتيب وتنظيف مكان العمل اهم اسباب تلك الحوادث، الرابط التالي هي نبذة مختصرة عن اساسيات ترتيب وتنظيف مكان العمل.


----------



## يا الغالي (6 يناير 2014)

دورة تعليمية مجانية: برنامج s5 الياباني لجعل بيئة العمل اكثر ترتيبا ونظافة






ماذا تعرف عن برنامج S5
ماعلاقته بالسلامة؟
ماهي اهميته بالنسبة لنا؟ 
اسئلة كثيرة تجد الاجابة عنها في الدورة التالية


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 يناير 2014)

مشكور أخي العزيز


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (31 يناير 2014)

شكرا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (4 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا ودمتم في طاعة وعطاء


----------



## يا الغالي (27 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا على تعقيب على الموضوع


----------



## aaar (20 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا اخى الفاضل جزيت خيرا


----------



## sunrise86 (10 فبراير 2015)

مشكوررررررررررر...


----------



## يا الغالي (15 فبراير 2015)

حياكم الرحمن


----------

